# Server Vehalla Population



## SireS (14. März 2012)

Hallo Com,

bin noch relativ unerfahren in Aion aber was man so mitkriegt bei den Raids dürften die Asmos knapp doppelt soviele sein wie die Elyos. Wenn das so bleibt, sind beide Seiten die Verlierer, warum hat man das zugelassen? Wir schreiben 2012 und sowas darf doch nicht sein, da schneidet sich jeder Publisher ins eigene Fleisch mittelfristig. Habt ihr eine Erklärung?

LG
SireS


----------



## Mayestic (15. März 2012)

1. Grund

Freier Wille.
Jeder Spieler darf selber entscheiden auf welcher Seite er spielen mag. 

2. Grund

Sparsamkeit.
Keiner wusste/weiß wie gut F2P letztendlich ankommt.
Keiner wusste/weiß wie viele Spieler den neuen Server annehmen wollen.
Daher gab es nur einen Server.
Ich kenne beim besten Willen nicht alle Server aber auf den meisten hab ich bisher gelesen das immer eine Seite zu stark und die andere zu schwach ist.

Das ist das normalste der Welt. 

In WoW gab es aus meiner Erfahrung mehr Server auf denen die Allianz stärker war als die Horde. Wenige Server wo die Horde stärker war als die Allianz und nur ganz wenige Server mit annährend 50/50 Auslastung.
In Rift das gleiche. Es gab wesentlich mehr Wächter als Skeptiker auf den meisten Servern.
In Aion kenne ich es nicht anders. Ich bin auf Balder zuhause, ganz klares Heimspiel für Asmos. Tauben generell 1:2 oder 1:3 in der Unterzahl. Trotzdem können sie beißen 
Aktuell auch in SWTOR. Laut offizieller Aussage gibt es 57% Vertreter der Sith und 43% der Jedi. Auf kaum einem Server gibt es eine 50/50 Situation. Open-PvP wird für beides Seiten zur Qual. 

Ich glaube nicht das sich daran jemals etwas ändern wird. Wenn dann nur mit Zensur und dann gehn die Spieler auch auf die Barikaden. 
Stell dir vor du willst mit deinen Freunden aufm gleichen Server spielen, kannst es aber nicht weil das Verhältniss es nicht zulässt. Dann biste auch angepisst und das alle anderen wegen dir iwann einen Servertransfer machen ist eher unwahrscheinlich sofern es diese Möglichkeit überhaupt gibt. Weil in Aion gibts kein Servertransfer. 

Das was du grade erlebst ist der absolute Standart. Es bedeutet ja nicht das die Elyos chancenlos sind aber letztendlich müssen sich die Elyos organisieren und das am besten zu Uhrzeiten ( und da liegt das Hauptproblem ) wo es wenig Asmos gibt.
Das war vor 2 Jahren auf Balder schon die einzige Methode wenigstens kurzzeitig mal etwas Land gut zu machen für die Täubchen. 

Wenn du ne Erklärung haben willst hab ich noch eine nicht so nette für dich 

WinningTeamJoiner. Es gibt genug Spieler die checken erstmal beide Seiten aus, sehn was im Abyss los ist, schaun welche Farbe meistens dominiert und entscheiden sich dann der Seite beizutreten die die stärkere ist. Keiner will verlieren. 
viele wollen auch einfach nur questen, sie stehn garnicht so aufs PvP. Wenn ich also meine Ruhe haben will spiele ich doch ganz klar auf der Seite auf der am meisten los ist. Denn wenig Feinde bedeutet wenig Störung bzw meistens viele AP-geile-Helfer.
Wenn du aber voll auf PvP stehst und es toll findest immer zu jeder Uhrzeit in den gegnerischen Gebieten auf Feinde zu stoßen dann spielt man die zahlenmäßig unterlegene Seite. Mehr Feinde, mehr APs. 
Ein Täubchen dem mitten in der Nacht langweilig ist, aufsteht, den PC anwirft und Aion zocken geht wird sicher auf einem Server der nur so vor Asmos platzt jederzeit einen Gegner finden.
Aber auch beim Leveln hat es die Seite einfacher die mehr Spieler ausweist. Instanzenruns im Sekundentakt und nicht stundenlanges warten bis der Tank mal online kommt den man in der Legion hat weil sich sonst niemand meldet. 
Im Auktionshaus ist auf der vollen Seite auch mehr los. Gerne ein Überangebot der ganzen Handwerkslehrlinge. Das sind sinkende Preise. 
Auf der anderen Seite gibts weniger Spieler also weniger Handwerker also höhere Preise. Es gibt viele Gründe warum manche Spieler oder Legionen ganz klar die unterlegene Seite oder aber die dominierende Seite bevorzugen.


----------



## Cerom (15. März 2012)

Ich wüßte nicht das Gameforge an den Einstellungen von Ncsoft etwas geändert hat. Eigentlich ist die Serverpopulation immer 50 : 50 gewesen. Sobald eine Seite 51 % hatte war es nicht mehr möglich auf dieser Seite einen Char zu erstellen. Nicht wie auf SWtor.

Das eine Seite überwiegt war aber schon immer so. Das liegt aber an den Spielern, deren Motivation und ob es genug Spieler gib die so etwas leiten und organisieren. Oft war auch Streit innerhalb einer Fraktion der Grund dafür das eine Fraktion lange erfolglos blieb (besonders ragte mal das Awaken Problem auf Kromede hervor) Normalerweise aber ist einige Wochen die eine Fraktion überlegen, dann wird in der Regel die andere Seite überlegen. Dieser ständige Wechsel war eigentlich immer


----------



## Mikehoof (15. März 2012)

Beim letzten Raid waren wir (Elyos) ja auch recht viele anscheinend nur etwas schlechter organisiert. Ob es letztlich wirklich ein Ungleichgewicht gibt wird sich doch erst später zeigen jetzt schon von fail zu reden ist wirklich deiner Unerfahrenheit in Bezug auf Aion zuzuschreiben.
Eine Seite hat immer für eine gewisse Zeit die Oberhand und dann wieder die andere. Ich war am Montag auch dabei und wir haben wie du sicher bemerkt hast unsere Festung nicht verloren klar wurden wir verhauen aber das kennt man als PvPler bei Aion oder Warhammer und Konsorten.

Ich persönlich glaube nicht daran das die Asmos mehr sind sondern sie sind momentan motivierter im PvP. 

P.S. Der Server platzt doch auf unserer Seite (Fraktion) aus allen Nähten also warte mal ab bis du in höheren Regionen bist dann hauen wir sie weg. Ich persönlich level momentan einfach lieber als jetzt schon viel PvP zu betreiben.


----------



## Cerom (15. März 2012)

Also ich war gestern auch auf Vehalla in einem Raid (Elyos) und es war die reinste Katastrophe. Die Union in der ich war bestand aus 4 Allianzen, insgesamt waren wir nur 73 Leute. Ich hatte mich schon gewundert warum so wenige dabei waren aber das klärte sich dann, leider etwas spät, sonst wäre ich gleich ausgestiegen.

Es war so das unsere Union, bzw. die führende Legion, einfach ihr eigenes Ding abziehen wollte. Es gab daneben noch eine weitere, viel größere Union (vielleicht auch zwei). Nur unsere wollte wohl den anderen zeigen wie toll sie ist, (genaues weis ich nicht ) oder warum auch immer sie nicht mit den Anderen was gemeinsam machten.

Es kam wie es kommen mußte. Wir 73 Männecken wurden noch vor dem ersten Angriff von einer roten Flut an Punkten auf dem Radar überrollt. Und gleich darauf gab unsere Heldenhafte Legion auch schon auf und löste sich auch auf. 

So kann man natürlich auch erfolglos sein. Aber ich bin zuversichtlich, irgendwann lernen wir es auch noch


----------



## mvposse (15. März 2012)

Aion Top spiel aber da find ich weeeoowee besser  und ja ich mag auch mehr cola als pepsi


----------



## SireS (16. März 2012)

mvposse schrieb:


> Aion Top spiel aber da find ich weeeoowee besser  und ja ich mag auch mehr cola als pepsi



Gut, daß wir das geklärt haben.

Und allen anderen danke, ihr habt mir etwas Hoffnung gemacht was unseren Server betrifft.


----------



## SireS (20. März 2012)

Update: inzwischen habe ich Statements gelesen, nach denen es eine Mechanik geben soll, die die Population der Fraktionen im Gleichgewicht hält. Weiss da jmd was drüber?

 Abgesehen davon habe ich auch so das Gefühl, wir können insgesamt kaum weniger sein, weil der Server vor allem zur Hauptzeit aus allen Nähten platzt. Kann es sein, daß wir einfach nur bei den Raids immer viel weniger sind? Veilleicht weil es bei den Elyos mehr Neulinge gibt?


----------



## yaime (20. März 2012)

Populationsgleichgewicht gab und ich denke auch gibt es immernoch, vor f2p konnte man dieses auf der offiziellen HP nachsehen. was den server vehalla betrifft (wo ich auch drauf spiele als elyos) muss ich sagen das es die elyos so gut wie kaum interessiert ob abyssraid ist oder nicht, da wird fleissig weiter nach instanzgesellen gesucht und noch gemeckert wenn wenn allianzaufrufe kommen. wobei ich denke das auch ne menge leute rechner probs haben wenn sich im abyss 600-800 leute einfinden und rummetzeln. ich konnte vor 2 jahren noch mit´n dualcore problemlos spielen hab jetzt aufgerüstet aber irgendwie scheints da probleme von serverseite her zu geben und das tun sich nicht viele an. das nächste ist zb. der umgangston im /3er channel. wenn man den auf elyosseite mitbekommt, (von morgens bis abends) kriegt man teilweise das kotzen was für leute sich da auslassen. ich hab so das gefühl das sich der ganze ungesehene "abschaum" der alten server auf vehalla (zumindest auf elyos) eingefunden hat und hier den pro raushängen lässt, wobei der gipfel für mich schon erreicht ist wenn ich mitbekomme das sich gegenseitig mit asmo die AP zugeschoben werden. alles in allem spiele ich mein ding, mittlerweile gehts mir auch am rücken vorbei was sich abyss abspielt und wenn mir im pve content ein asmo übern weg läuft na gut geb ich mein bestes und helfe auch anderen sonst mal abwarten wie sich das so weiter entwickelt mit dem f2p


----------



## Mikehoof (20. März 2012)

Ich habe die angesprochenen Performance Probleme und deshalb ziehe ich im Moment auch so mein PvE Ding durch. Mir bringt das Questen großen Spaß gehe gerne in die Inis und freue mich auf die Arenen und Dred. Ich fange mit PvP erst mit 46 an und da nehme ich dann auch im Abyss an den Raids teil. 

Bei mir läuft alles gut bis sagen wir mal 100 Leuten danach wird es leider kritisch und ich muß auf die Tricks zurückgreifen. Das Problem ist das wir halt bei den ersten Raids überrollt worden sind und davon muß man sich erstmal erholen :-) Im TS gestern habe ich einge Sachen gehört über die Raids am WE und da ist wohl auch nicht alles so gut gelaufen. 

Im Moment langen mir die Asmos in Eltnen oder Heiron :-)


----------



## Cerom (20. März 2012)

SireS schrieb:


> Update: inzwischen habe ich Statements gelesen, nach denen es eine Mechanik geben soll, die die Population der Fraktionen im Gleichgewicht hält. Weiss da jmd was drüber?
> 
> Abgesehen davon habe ich auch so das Gefühl, wir können insgesamt kaum weniger sein, weil der Server vor allem zur Hauptzeit aus allen Nähten platzt. Kann es sein, daß wir einfach nur bei den Raids immer viel weniger sind? Veilleicht weil es bei den Elyos mehr Neulinge gibt?


Von dieser Mechanik habe ich doch, weiter oben,  schon geschrieben. I Aion ist es so das beide Seiten zahlenmäßig ausgeglichen sind. Sobald eine Fraktion auf 51 % Bevölkerung ist, ist es nicht mehr möglich für diese Fraktion einen Char zu erstellen. Also das Verhältnis kann max. 51 % zu 49 % betragen.

Bei den Elyos sind nicht mehr Neulinge als bei den Asmodiern. Die Asmodier hatten zu Anfang die bessere Raidleitung oder einfach mehr Glück. Also zu Anfang mehr Erfolg. Dadurch sind nun viele Elyos nicht mehr so motiviert und machen erst mal was anderes. Natürlich sind dadurch auch die Leute die bereit sind Raids zu führen nicht mehr soooo begeistert. 

Aber keine Angst. Das ist in Aion normal. Mal ist die eine Fraktion wochen.- oder sogar wonatelang überlegen und dann wechselt das und die andere ist auch so lange überlegen.


----------



## SireS (20. März 2012)

Cerom schrieb:


> Von dieser Mechanik habe ich doch, weiter oben, schon geschrieben. I Aion ist es so das beide Seiten zahlenmäßig ausgeglichen sind. Sobald eine Fraktion auf 51 % Bevölkerung ist, ist es nicht mehr möglich für diese Fraktion einen Char zu erstellen. Also das Verhältnis kann max. 51 % zu 49 % betragen.
> 
> Bei den Elyos sind nicht mehr Neulinge als bei den Asmodiern. Die Asmodier hatten zu Anfang die bessere Raidleitung oder einfach mehr Glück. Also zu Anfang mehr Erfolg. Dadurch sind nun viele Elyos nicht mehr so motiviert und machen erst mal was anderes. Natürlich sind dadurch auch die Leute die bereit sind Raids zu führen nicht mehr soooo begeistert.
> 
> Aber keine Angst. Das ist in Aion normal. Mal ist die eine Fraktion wochen.- oder sogar wonatelang überlegen und dann wechselt das und die andere ist auch so lange überlegen.



sry, dann hatte ich es hier gelesen. Danke nochmal für den Hinweise.

Was die Performance-Probleme angeht, die hatte ich am Anfang auch. Seitdem ich herausgefunden habe, wie ich den 64bit-Client starten kann, ist es merklich besser geworden und ich konnte locker an den letzten Raids teilnehmen.


----------



## Mikehoof (21. März 2012)

SireS schrieb:


> sry, dann hatte ich es hier gelesen. Danke nochmal für den Hinweise.
> 
> Was die Performance-Probleme angeht, die hatte ich am Anfang auch. Seitdem ich herausgefunden habe, wie ich den 64bit-Client starten kann, ist es merklich besser geworden und ich konnte locker an den letzten Raids teilnehmen.



Das sind gute Nachrichten :-) Also ist es wirklich so das man damit eine bessere Performance hat? Ich dachte bisher das dies nur gerede ist....


----------



## yaime (21. März 2012)

denn doch bitte mal ein schnellerklärung für mich wie ich den 64-bit client gestartet bekomme !
EDIT: habs gefunden, und ist merklich besser.
wer interesse daran hat http://board.de.aionfreetoplay.com/board53-technische-diskussion/board55-technische-probleme/896-aion-64bit-client-nutzen-howto-anleitung/


----------



## Manat (23. März 2012)

Aus 2,5 Jahren Aion-Erfahrung kann ich sagen: Es gibt mehrere Faktoren, die das Verhältnis der Raids beeinflussen können. Es ist aber Fakt, daß das allgemeine Fraktionsverhältnis wie schon erwähnt max. 51/49% sein kann. 

Allerdings zählt dabei jeder erstellte Account. D.h. wenn auf einer Fraktion lauter Leute einen Account erstellen und nach drei Tagen wieder aufhören, der Account also inaktiv ist, zählt der trotzdem in die Berechnung des Fraktionsverhältnisses rein. M.W. ist aber auf Vehella noch keine Fraktion für die Erstellung gesperrt, so daß sich zumindest das Erstellen der Accounts wohl ausgleicht. Sagt aber noch nichts über die Aktivität der Accounts.  

Darauf beruhend kann es bei den Fraktionen zeitweise zu einem Ungleichgewicht der aktiven Accounts kommen. So ergab eine Zählung auf Balder Ende 2010 ein starkes Ungleichgewicht zwischen Elyos und Asmos, die während der Primetime eingeloggt waren. Die Differenz war so erheblich, daß klar wurde, warum die Fraktion bei den Raids einfach kein Land gesehen hat. Gleiches geschah bei einigen anderen Servern, so daß von NCsoft ein "Motivationsprogramm" gestartet wurde, mit welchem die unterlegenen Fraktionen für mehr Aktivität belohnt wurden (auch, um den irgendwann einsetzenden Effekt der Equip-Schere auszugleichen, der zustande kommt, wenn eine Fraktion über längere Zeit keine Festungen und damit weniger Möglichkeiten hat, an sichere AP und Medaillen zu kommen). 

Das eigentliche Problem, welches aktuell für Vehella wohl gilt (ich verfolge mit einiger Belustigung die dortigen Diskussionen über die Raids im off.Forum mit halbem Auge), ist eine mangelhafte bis fehlende Raidleitung und Streit unter den großen Legionen. Das bringt IMMER die betroffene Fraktion in den Nachteil, denn es demotiviert = immer weniger Leute sind bereit, ihre Zeit in die Raids zu investieren und sich abfarmen zu lassen von der stärkeren Fraktion. Da hilft nur eins: Die Streithähne zur Versöhnung zum Wohle der Fraktion bewegen oder ein neues, starkes und motvierendes Raidbündnis aufbauen, mit den Spielern der Fraktion kommunizieren und sie dazu einladen und taktisch mit den Aktionen "abtrünniger" Legionen/Raidbündnisse arbeiten, um trotz zahlenmäßiger Unterlegenheit durch Zersplitterung Erfolge zu erzielen, die weiter motivieren und das Raidbündnis weiter stärken.

Was immer tödlich ist für die Raidstärke einer Fraktion: Flamerei im 3er, insbesondere gegen eine bestimmte Spielergruppe, was in der Vergangenheit vorzugsweise die PvEler waren, denen man vorwarf, lieber in die Inis zu gehen. Damit holt man niemanden zum Raid, sondern erzeugt nur ein "Leckt mich doch!" bei den Beschimpften.


----------



## hockomat (26. März 2012)

Was die leute bei aion noch nciht gecheckt ahben ist das legionen miteinander arbeiten müssen und nicht wer hatt als erster was eingenommen is nämlcih sehr kontraproduktiv in diesem game nicht wie in wow wo alle den first kill oder sonstiges wollen


----------



## nirvanager1 (26. März 2012)

Naja ich bin Reitleider bei Revenge (rang 3 von Eloys auf dem server) und ich muss sagen, dass wir oft keine Chance haben gegen die Asmos, weil sie einfach zu viele sind
da kannst auch mit guter Raidleitung nicht unbedingt viel anfangen. Manchmal haben wir halt Glück, oder nennen wir es Können, dass wir mal ne Festung einnehmen, aber die
zu Verteidigen später ist sogut wie sinnlos. Oft können wir auch keine Leute motivieren und sie für den Raid begeistern. Die meisten machen 1x mit und sehen wie wir überrannt werden
und verlieren die Lust am Abyss-Raid. Traurig aber wahr.

Es ist aber wirklich oft ausichtslos. Wenn man bedenkt dass die 3 besten Elyos legionen zwischen 5 und 3kk AP haben und die Asmo fast doppelt so viel, merkt man den Unterschied.


----------



## SupaNoVa (27. März 2012)

das original aion hatte da doch ein system, dass die balance zwischen den rassen garantiert hat, sprich wenns zuviele asmos gab, konntest du schlicht keine mehr erstellen, so hatte man laut serverstats immer nahezu perfekte 50/50 kombo und für ein spiel wie aion das rvr betreibt ohne dritter fraktion ist das eingreifen und die charaktererstllung bitternötig...klar die erstellung wegen der balance zu begrenzen hat auch seine schlechten seiten aber es muss nunmal eigentlich sein.

hat frogstar es anscheinend komplett verpeilt oder wie?


----------



## Mikehoof (27. März 2012)

Quatsch nur weil auf einer Seite anscheinend im Moment die Motivation geringer ist sollte man nicht alles schwarz und weiß sehen. Ich kann nur schätzen aber ein Großteil der Leute sind am leveln und wollen vielleicht im Moment überhaupt nicht raiden. In einem Monat jammert dann die andere Seite. Bei jedem PvP Spiel mit 2 Fraktionen wirst du dieses Problem haben und wirkliche Beweise dafür das die Asmos zahlenmäßig überlegen sind was die Population insgesamt angeht hat doch wohl keiner oder?

Vielleicht stimmt es ja auch das viele der "extremeren" PvPler auf Asmo Seite spielen.

Das tolle System von NCSoft hat doch auch seinerzeit nie zu ausgeglichenen Verhältnissen auf den Servern geführt....auch da hatte immer eine Seite die Oberhand.


----------



## Aldaria (27. März 2012)

Also ich habe mal kurz ein Blick auf die Abyss statistik geworfen. Es sieht so aus.

Stand: 23.7

Top 10 Elyos Gilden:
Member: 388
Punkte: 27'413'570

Punkte pro Elyos: 70'653



Top 10 Asmodier Gilden:
Member: 361
Punkte:36'160'876

Punkte pro Asmodier: 100'168


----------



## Djiriod (28. März 2012)

naja, die Member Zahlen sind dort jedenfalls ziemlich ausgeglichen. Ist natürlich jetzt nicht der ganze Server, aber theoretisch könnten wohl auch die Elyos mal was schaffen, wenn sie sich dazu aufraffen.


----------

